# how long does it take to dry your weed???



## On Off Dem Grapes (Aug 28, 2008)

5 days? 6? or a week??


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 28, 2008)

takes me 3-4 days, then brown bags for another 3-5 days & its good enough for the jars.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 28, 2008)

5-7 then ready for cure.


----------



## MrFishy (Aug 28, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> 5-7 then ready for cure.


ditto . . . cure forever if you want.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 28, 2008)

nothing over a month for me. It really starts to get worse after some point.


----------



## MrFishy (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, I'd guess the bag speeds drying things up. 
I'm at 2 months now and it's just getting awful . . . awful excellent, just beautiful, honestly! In fact, I just sucked and sealed my stash in separate, mostly pint-sized jars the other night, meaning to me that they're perfect (done curing) and no further deterioration is desired, as in zero.
I'm fairly confident that others are curing much longer than I am. I suspect I may put them in the jars a bit less-dry than many dare. I have all the time in the world to check them and ward off mold.


----------



## roseypanties (Aug 28, 2008)

Two Months to Smoke your Weed? Really? Is curing that crazy. Is that where the really expensive dank smells through baggies, your jeans, your luggage ect.?


----------



## MrFishy (Aug 29, 2008)

It's smokable at two-weeks, just not finished to my definition of perfection.
In six months, the buds I cure are still nice and pliable, kinda like a freshly dried peyote buttons . . . I don't know that I'm doing what most do, but this has worked for me for many, many years. As long as I don't leave any jars open too long, my budz never* totally dry, nor mold.
* the bottom of the barrels are just like everyone else's . . . dry and can be powdery.

This harvest is the first time I've tried sucking all the air out and sealing the jars. I used this Pump and Seal food saver vacuum sealer is better than Tilia FoodSaver which apparently worked great. I'm hoping this will kinda put the stash in a void where it can't really do anything but wait for me to use it.


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Aug 29, 2008)

i dry usually 3- 4 days depending on nug size and density. up to a week at the longest for me


----------



## wallis91 (Dec 21, 2013)

KAOSOWNER said:


> i dry usually 3- 4 days depending on nug size and density. up to a week at the longest for me


also 4 days till  for me, they seem to smell more the longer you leave em < 2 weeks i'm pretty clueless on curing it.


----------



## Brindle (Dec 25, 2013)

i like to wait until the day i would water again, then chop. Then i'll hang dry them for 5-6 days. then into jars with boveda packs for as long as you wish. I chopped one plant the day after we watered it, and i definetly noticed that it needed more time to hang dry, and even after like 8 days i wasn't happy, so i threw it in paper bags for 3 days, which seemed to help. This was a different strain from the rest, so i dont know if it was strain dependent or if it was because we just watered it. Just some food for thought. Happy smoking


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 25, 2013)

Boveda fan here..

.


----------



## Vless (Jun 22, 2015)

does drying make it smell loud


----------



## innerG (Jun 22, 2015)

Vless said:


> does drying make it smell loud


No, genetics do. 

You HAVE to dry it - wet weed doesn't get you high

Curing increases the taste and make it smoke nicer, difference between homegrown and top shelf


----------



## testiclees (Jun 22, 2015)

i was drying my best plant ever this past week. Humidity around the room ranged 60-70% for the whole week. Temp was 68-75. Good air movement, no light. Best ever texture after 7 days hanging.

I manicured them and jarred em up with gauges and boveda 62s. Jars are all holding at 62-64%. I call that excellent drying for one week. The newer lower % bovedas were sold out last i looked; though i find the 62s are fine.


----------



## CookiesorBetter66 (Jan 27, 2017)

testiclees said:


> i was drying my best plant ever this past week. Humidity around the room ranged 60-70% for the whole week. Temp was 68-75. Good air movement, no light. Best ever texture after 7 days hanging.
> 
> I manicured them and jarred em up with gauges and boveda 62s. Jars are all holding at 62-64%. I call that excellent drying for one week. The newer lower % bovedas were sold out last i looked; though i find the 62s are fine.



60-70% humidity is WAY to high of humidity for what ever you're doing with those plants. No more than 30 or mold and bud rot. And you best be opening those curing jars every 1-2 days for at least an hour.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 29, 2017)

5 days at 65-68 degrees and 50-55% humidity, the exhaust fan was kept running and the door closed just enough to keep the smell from escapng


----------



## Skinnyk710 (Sep 20, 2018)

roseypanties said:


> Two Months to Smoke your Weed? Really? Is curing that crazy. Is that where the really expensive dank smells through baggies, your jeans, your luggage ect.?


Yup


----------



## ZeeeDoc (Sep 22, 2018)

12-14 days hang dry ( whole plant ) 2 months in jar opening jar once a week first couple weeks then every couple weeks and boooom super highgrade


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 22, 2018)

CookiesorBetter66 said:


> 60-70% humidity is WAY to high of humidity for what ever you're doing with those plants. No more than 30 or mold and bud rot. And you best be opening those curing jars every 1-2 days for at least an hour.


You have no clue about the curing process 
Maybe educate yourself before spreading bad info . 

My favorite cure n drying temp is 60 - 60%


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## MisterKister (Sep 24, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4203256 View attachment 4203257


What is that lid?? Can you post a link please?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 24, 2018)

MisterKister said:


> What is that lid?? Can you post a link please?


https://www.amazon.ca/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=gamma+lid&tag=h0a61-20&index=aps&hvadid=174557220168&hvpos=1t1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=12969517619182541766&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9001353&hvtargid=kwd-1084405361&ref=pd_sl_463dsnwz0h_e&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIt8L196LU3QIVDKJ-Ch0sSgh9EAAYASAAEgIGi_D_BwE

I drilled n added the temp & RH% gauges


----------



## noob246 (Sep 24, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> https://www.amazon.ca/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=gamma+lid&tag=h0a61-20&index=aps&hvadid=174557220168&hvpos=1t1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=12969517619182541766&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9001353&hvtargid=kwd-1084405361&ref=pd_sl_463dsnwz0h_e&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIt8L196LU3QIVDKJ-Ch0sSgh9EAAYASAAEgIGi_D_BwE
> 
> I drilled n added the temp & RH% gauges


does curing in plastic buckets over glass jars have any affect on taste?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 24, 2018)

noob246 said:


> does curing in plastic buckets over glass jars have any affect on taste?


I can’t tell & No one have ever asked if I cure in plastic vs glass. 
If anything it’s made it better , because it’s a lot easier to control a few buckets vs 20-30 glass jars .


----------



## noob246 (Sep 24, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I can’t tell & No one have ever asked if I cure in plastic vs glass.
> If anything it’s made it better , because it’s a lot easier to control a few buckets vs 20-30 glass jars .


Yeah once I saw your setup I though it looked a lot nicer than having 100 jars to open each day etc. Do you have to open and rotate the buds more since more will be down at the bottom not getting as much air?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 24, 2018)

noob246 said:


> Yeah once I saw your setup I though it looked a lot nicer than having 100 jars to open each day etc. Do you have to open and rotate the buds more since more will be down at the bottom not getting as much air?


I fill them about 3/4 full, 1.5p ish . I usually shake them up twice a day to mix them up when it’s fresh, but once they are set n the RH isn’t climbing I just leave them n check the gauges .


----------



## Banana444 (Sep 24, 2018)

3-7 days before trimming, then sometimes a couple more days in paper bags, then jars, all depends on the humidity/time of year. I found a 2.5 gallon jar that makes curing much easier than tons of smaller jars.


----------



## sacballa (Oct 24, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> Boveda fan here..
> 
> .View attachment 2940743


You still use/like Boveda?


----------



## Summa066 (Feb 22, 2020)

Vless said:


> does drying make it smell loud


I hate that term. It's absolutely stupid. Loud has to do with audible volume. You can't fucking smell sound.


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 22, 2020)

BigHornBuds said:


> I can’t tell & No one have ever asked if I cure in plastic vs glass.
> If anything it’s made it better , because it’s a lot easier to control a few buckets vs 20-30 glass jars .


I like a big rubbermaid container like the kind you slide under the bed. Not totally airtight but close. Easier to get them to jar stage without all the burping


----------



## sacballa (Feb 22, 2020)

Summa066 said:


> I hate that term. It's absolutely stupid. Loud has to do with audible volume. You can't fucking smell sound.


It’s called a metaphor which means a figure of speech in which a word or phrase is applied to an object or action to which it is not literally applicable. Now you’ve learned something. Get with it or kick rocks with sandals on son! LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

sacballa said:


> It’s called a metaphor which means a figure of speech in which a word or phrase is applied to an object or action to which it is not literally applicable. Now you’ve learned something. Get with it or kick rocks with sandals on son! LOL


eeeeeasy there Jack


----------



## sacballa (Feb 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> eeeeeasy there Jack


You relax it was just a hardcore joke SON! LOL


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 22, 2020)

Hang or put on my mesh drying racks for 4-5 days.....Its about 68 degrees in the house always........I place a fan 15 feet away on low, its constant.

Then place branches in Lawn + Garden paper sacks.........take out a branch, bag it and smoke it or move it. ROLL BAG UP< I puncture a few small holes in it. I store all of it this way. No plastic or glass jars at all.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 22, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Hang or put on my mesh drying racks for 4-5 days.....Its about 68 degrees in the house always........I place a fan 15 feet away on low, its constant.
> 
> Then place branches in Lawn + Garden paper sacks.........take out a branch, bag it and smoke it or move it. ROLL BAG UP< I puncture a few small holes in it. I store all of it this way. No plastic or glass jars at all.


My weed would turn to dust in a paper bag for as long as I keep my weed. I do use paper bags sometimes during the dry though.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 22, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> My weed would turn to dust in a paper bag for as long as I keep my weed. I do use paper bags sometimes during the dry though.



Just wet a paper towel folded up and toss it in, if needed. It will take a day or two to bring it up to decent moisture levels. I just try to get half a pound, I smoke about 7 of those zees in 3-4 months, lol. I'm retired........I give a brother about a zee, in eighths..........


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 22, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Just wet a paper towel folded up and toss it in, if needed. It will take a day or two to bring it up to decent moisture levels. I just try to get half a pound, I smoke about 7 of those zees in 3-4 months, lol. I'm retired........I give a brother about a zee, in eighths..........


My stash keeps getting bigger and bigger since I started growing. I keep having to buy more boxes of mason jars just to keep up, lol. I have jars from over a year ago, and it's still bomb. If I left that shit in a bag with my really low humidity, they would be dust.


----------



## Hands On (Feb 22, 2020)

Summa066 said:


> I hate that term. It's absolutely stupid. Loud has to do with audible volume. You can't fucking smell sound.


Of places, "noisy," from 1590s. Application to colors, garments, etc. ("flashy, showy") is by 1849. Also used colloquially of notably *strong or bad smells.* Paired with clear (adj.) at least since c. 1650.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 22, 2020)

Summa066 said:


> I hate that term. It's absolutely stupid. Loud has to do with audible volume. You can't fucking smell sound.


You can if you're tripping


----------



## Summa066 (Feb 23, 2020)

sacballa said:


> It’s called a metaphor which means a figure of speech in which a word or phrase is applied to an object or action to which it is not literally applicable. Now you’ve learned something. Get with it or kick rocks with sandals on son! LOL


I've learned people use metaphors instead of intelligent communication, which on a board like this, is applicable for individuals like yourself. When a person A) asks if you dry weed........... like you have the option to pick it off the plant and throw it in your pipe if you don't........B) will make it loud?.......probably some punk kid who isn't even growing. 
Finished with my rant.


----------



## Summa066 (Feb 23, 2020)

Hands On said:


> Of places, "noisy," from 1590s. Application to colors, garments, etc. ("flashy, showy") is by 1849. Also used colloquially of notably *strong or bad smells.* Paired with clear (adj.) at least since c. 1650.


Forgot this lesson from school........ as no one but you, the person who googled "loud", actually knows this information.


----------



## Summa066 (Feb 23, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> You can if you're tripping


Very true


----------



## LinguaPeel (Feb 23, 2020)

I've found most people who consume weed do not understand weed, don't have taste buds, never experienced entourage effect of sticky icky, don't get the cure, or how to grow/harvest for metabolic substance rather than plant fiber. All you have to do to produce quality today is use more silica. The bud will never turn to dust, no one will ever call it "dry". Just spray it with fake terps before yo sell it. Most people cannot tell, and majority rules.


----------



## sacballa (Feb 23, 2020)

Summa066 said:


> I've learned people use metaphors instead of intelligent communication, which on a board like this, is applicable for individuals like yourself. When a person A) asks if you dry weed........... like you have the option to pick it off the plant and throw it in your pipe if you don't........B) will make it loud?.......probably some punk kid who isn't even growing.
> Finished with my rant.


This is what I’ve learned son. *Metaphors* allow for creativity. *Metaphors* allow writers to express the nuances of emotions, experiences, images and so on for which no standard, specific vocabulary exists. A particularly apt *metaphor *can become standard for a language. Combining concepts and vocabulary in novel ways is also intrinsically pleasurable.
Finished with my follow up to a rant.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 23, 2020)

LinguaPeel said:


> I've found most people who consume weed do not understand weed, don't have taste buds, never experienced entourage effect of sticky icky, don't get the cure, or how to grow/harvest for metabolic substance rather than plant fiber. All you have to do to produce quality today is use more silica. The bud will never turn to dust, no one will ever call it "dry". Just spray it with fake terps before yo sell it. Most people cannot tell, and majority rules.


WTF. Is this a joke? That's just wrong on so many levels, lol.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Feb 24, 2020)

Summa066 said:


> I hate that term. It's absolutely stupid. Loud has to do with audible volume. You can't fucking smell sound.


Last years Sativa had me seeing sound, so..


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Feb 24, 2020)

LinguaPeel said:


> I've found most people who consume weed do not understand weed, don't have taste buds, never experienced entourage effect of sticky icky, don't get the cure, or how to grow/harvest for metabolic substance rather than plant fiber. All you have to do to produce quality today is use more silica. The bud will never turn to dust, no one will ever call it "dry". Just spray it with fake terps before yo sell it. Most people cannot tell, and majority rules.


Nonsense like this is why I started growing my own, 40 years ago!


----------



## Drgreenplumb (Feb 24, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Boveda fan here..
> 
> .View attachment 2940743


What's boveda?


----------



## sacballa (Feb 24, 2020)

Drgreenplumb said:


> What's boveda?


----------



## Drgreenplumb (Feb 24, 2020)

sacballa said:


>


Thanks I'm gonna look into these


----------



## Summa066 (Feb 25, 2020)

sacballa said:


> This is what I’ve learned son. *Metaphors* allow for creativity. *Metaphors* allow writers to express the nuances of emotions, experiences, images and so on for which no standard, specific vocabulary exists. A particularly apt *metaphor *can become standard for a language. Combining concepts and vocabulary in novel ways is also intrinsically pleasurable.
> Finished with my follow up to a rant.


All right dad!


----------



## josh23991 (Mar 21, 2020)

Summa066 said:


> I hate that term. It's absolutely stupid. Loud has to do with audible volume. You can't fucking smell sound.


a fart comes close no.


----------



## sacballa (Mar 22, 2020)

josh23991 said:


> a fart comes close no.





josh23991 said:


> a fart comes close no.


Classic!! Lol


----------



## Americanadian420 (Mar 23, 2020)

CookiesorBetter66 said:


> 60-70% humidity is WAY to high of humidity for what ever you're doing with those plants. No more than 30 or mold and bud rot. And you best be opening those curing jars every 1-2 days for at least an hour.


WRONG! No more than 30... are you crazy? that's way too low... i hear a LOT of people including myself that have been running 55-65% and i hear some people even going up to 70%. As long as you have fresh air, it's cold and you check on your buds at least a couple times a day you're absolutely fine


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 23, 2020)

LinguaPeel said:


> I've found most people who consume weed do not understand weed, don't have taste buds, never experienced entourage effect of sticky icky, don't get the cure, or how to grow/harvest for metabolic substance rather than plant fiber. All you have to do to produce quality today is use more silica. The bud will never turn to dust, no one will ever call it "dry". Just spray it with fake terps before yo sell it. Most people cannot tell, and majority rules.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Mar 23, 2020)

55% rh 1st 3 days than 60%rh the remainder 11 days or so. 70 fh


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 23, 2020)

CookiesorBetter66 said:


> 60-70% humidity is WAY to high of humidity for what ever you're doing with those plants. No more than 30 or mold and bud rot. And you best be opening those curing jars every 1-2 days for at least an hour.


Aren’t the humidity packs 62?


----------

